# Sub Wiring Question????



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

When building my home a few years ago I was instructed by a "HT INSTALLER" to use coax cable for subwoofer runs through the walls. While it does make for a neat and clean appearance, does it affect sound quality. I recently purchased a SVS PB12-Plus/2, and I have noticed an impressive upgrade in sound, am I compromising it with the use of coax cable? I have tried to compare it with a straight run of RCA (Straightwire Harmony II) and I couldn't hear much of a difference, if any at all.:coocoo:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> am I compromising it with the use of coax cable?


An "RCA" cable is coax...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

What do you mean Coax is RCA??:wits-end:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What do you mean Coax is RCA??


The term RCA cable refers to the standard interconnect cables we use to connect line level devices such as a CD player to a receiver.

The wire that is used for this cable is referred to as coaxial cable, since it contains a centre conductor (sometimes two) and is wrapped in insulation and then covered by a shield of wires. Then the final cover is applied.












The center conductor can be stranded (that makes it flexible), or it can be solid copper or copper covered steel (that renders it rather stiff). It's all coaxial cable that can be terminated in many different types of connectors....

Your installer simply installed some coaxial cable in your walls to be used for a subwoofer..... good idea.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The fact is, Dan, RG-59 and –6 work just fine for audio signals. The reason no one uses it is because it’s thick, stiff and unwieldy. The coax will work just fine for your sub, and has the added benefit of being dirt cheap compared to regular interconnect cables.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks very much for all your help!!:bigsmile:


----------

